# Right way or Wrong way



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...n-in-his-guns-to-police/ar-AADj9rI?li=BBnbfcL
She did it the wrong way and got what she deserved.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

Only in Florida!


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

tony pasley said:


> https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crim...n-in-his-guns-to-police/ar-AADj9rI?li=BBnbfcL
> She did it the wrong way and got what she deserved.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

She's lucky she's still alive. I suggest she find another country to live in.


----------

